# my guys always get the pleasure of seein priceless sh$$



## justin (May 14, 2010)

as scrolling through my phone and i came across two pics that my service guy sent to me. landlord called and said there was a leak at his house. went out and saw this. crazy ! ! lmfao!! it works too! just when i think i have seen it all.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Water heater?


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Total genius. I stand humbled before this piece of art!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks safe :blink:


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Water heater?


tankless! my guy said it had solenoid and all. he choked it down for flow rate also. u see my ptrap pic? wtf! i swear i have seen it all! i think this one takes it all though. eff me !!!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I think this would be classed as a pipe bomb


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

justin said:


> tankless! my guy said it had solenoid and all. he choked it down for flow rate also. u see my ptrap pic? wtf! i swear i have seen it all! i think this one takes it all though. eff me !!!


Yes I did.

Please tell me these are not in FW...please.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Yes I did.
> 
> Please tell me these are not in FW...please.


mineral wells =ptrap
graford= pipe bomb

people dont have time for that sh&& in fw. but out west these people are ate up with it! i mean ........ come on ... its so crazy


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> I think this would be classed as a pipe bomb


this customer was about 65 years old. my guy said he was like a red neck rocket scientist! lmao


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Whew, that makes me feel better...LOL

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I think it's pretty cool that you have McGyver on your customer list.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

That's precious!


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks like an IED..! Did your men successfully disarm that thing?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Lmao, I'm gonna have to make me one of them things. it don't look to safe but I'm sure some armored conduit and a few splice cans will tidy it up and make it safe :laughing: :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

So if costomer "McGyver" can make this, what does he need your plumber for?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

He obviously read the Tankless Water Heater Chapter of my book...

Pretty impressive... :thumbup::laughing:










From the looks of the wiring I'd say he also purchased my book on electrical wiring... :thumbup:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

He does have the propulsion for the rocket now to add a seat.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*that is neat*



justin said:


> tankless! my guy said it had solenoid and all. he choked it down for flow rate also. u see my ptrap pic? wtf! i swear i have seen it all! i think this one takes it all though. eff me !!!


 

your guy should never have touched that mess... that is a lawsuit
waiting to happen.....




I dont think it could explode like a pipe bomb
because their is not enough volume or area for it to overheat
 and explode like a convential water heater

what I would be worried about is the flow rate through the elements turning that 
small amount of water in the galv pipe into steam
and scalding the hell out of someone:blink:

also , i wonder is their any chance that someone could get electrocuted 

I like the mixture of galvanized pipe, a couple of black street elbows
and the pex and john gest fittings.... 


does it work??




If you dont mind, I am copying your picture for my web site...
that is one in a million:thumbup:


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> your guy should never have touched that mess... that is a lawsuit
> waiting to happen.....
> 
> I dont think it could explode like a pipe bomb
> ...


he was there on leak under house, waiting for glue to dry and had to listen to this guys story about it. oh hell no we would mever touch that hack ****. but yes you can use it. thanks for asking.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

From a plumbing stand point is it illegal. 

Needs a pressure relief valve :laughing: i think:blink:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

There are things I could never even imagine. While its a horror for safety, it is a bit of genius. How well does it works the question? :laughing:


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Indie said:


> There are things I could never even imagine. While its a horror for safety, it is a bit of genius. How well does it works the question? :laughing:


my guy said there was hot water. tenant was around 65 . this old man could have been the next great plumber if he had pursued the trade, or the biggest effin disaster , lol


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

That guy needs an intervention asap! Holy crap that's nuts!


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

The guy should have put in a patient for that one.

http://www.buytankless.com/store/pc/viewContent.asp?idpage=7

I have seen 2 of these units here in Hawaii.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Pac Rim Plumber said:


> The guy should have put in a patient for that one.
> 
> http://www.buytankless.com/store/pc/viewContent.asp?idpage=7
> 
> I have seen 2 of these units here in Hawaii.


It even has sharkbite fittings on the inlet and outlet for easy install :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> It even has sharkbite fittings on the inlet and outlet for easy install :laughing:
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Didn't say that I like these piles of junk or have installed them, put I have repaired them. Customers think they are saving allot of money with these. We have talked several customers out of looking at similar units to this they have found online due to the cost of upgrading the electrical to meet the requirements for the unit.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

There's a tankless for ya !!:laughing:



justin said:


> as scrolling through my phone and i came across two pics that my service guy sent to me. landlord called and said there was a leak at his house. went out and saw this. crazy ! ! lmfao!! it works too! just when i think i have seen it all.
> 
> View attachment 14489
> 
> ...


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

That is some wild stuff.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Jeez could we at least get some covers on those elements. Someone could get killed or even worse..


----------

